# رجاء اتوسل اليكم تستمعوا لي يا احباء الرب



## تريزا (18 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة انا كنت مبسوطة اوى انى اشتركت في المنتدي ده

لكن بعد ما قريت الحوار مع الاخوة المسلمين صعقت

يا جماعة اتوسل اليكم اتوسل اليكم كفاية اهانة بعضكم في بعض

يا اعزائي ده مش هيوصل دينا ابدا ابدا

دينا كله حب
انا عارفة انهم بيشتمونا في كل مكان و شيقينا كفرة احنا هنا في البيت لازق فينا جامع ما بيبطلش يشتم فينا كمسيحين و يدعي علينا بكل شر و  ويل 

انا عارفة ان في دايما اهنة

بس مش  معنى كدة ان احنا نرد زي ما بنسمع ابدا و لا كدة نكون عملنا بوصية العين بالعين

مش ده كلام يسوع المسيح ابدا في صورة تانية خالص يسوع المسيح عايزنا نظهر بيها

في كذا واحد قريت التعليق بتاعه صحيح كان كويس اوى و كله كلام هادى و ما فهوش اى اسأة

مش اللى هيبشر بمسيحنا يا جماعة اننا نمسك على الاخرين نقطة ضعفهم والسقطات والغلطات ده انتو بتقفوا لبعض على الكلمة

يا احباء يسوع هيظهر كنور مضئ بالحب بالرد اللين المتواضع الوديع

في بعض من الاحباء المسلمين فعلا بيقولو حاجات لام يترد عليها بس كتير منهم بيكون للجدال فقط و ده مش هيوصل لحاجة

بيبان صدقونى من طريقة الاسئلة اللى عايز يجادل و خلاص هو مش هيوصل لحاجة و احنا مش هنوصل معاه لحاجة

انا اسفة لو كنت طولت عليكم اتوسل اليكم وصلوا صورة يسوع الحلوة اللى في كل واحد منكم يا احبائي

                                                                                سلام:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## دانى (18 يناير 2007)

تريزا قال:


> مش اللى هيبشر بمسيحنا يا جماعة اننا نمسك على الاخرين نقطة ضعفهم والسقطات والغلطات ده انتو بتقفوا لبعض على الكلمة
> 
> يا احباء يسوع هيظهر كنور مضئ بالحب بالرد اللين المتواضع الوديع
> 
> سلام:Love_Mailbox:


انا معكى اختى تريزا


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*ربنا يقدر*

الاخت تريزا  ربنا يقدر  ان يجعل من الحجارة اولادآ لابراهيم    ربنا يعلم بخفايا القلوب وعلمنا ان نبارك لاعنينا  ونحب مبغضينا وهذه هي الشهادة  ان جاع عدوك فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقه لانك بهذا تضع جمرآ متقدآ على راسه لا تقابل الشر بالشر بل قابل الشر بالخير


----------



## adel baket (18 يناير 2007)

تريزا قال:


> الحقيقة انا كنت مبسوطة اوى انى اشتركت في المنتدي ده
> 
> لكن بعد ما قريت الحوار مع الاخوة المسلمين صعقت
> 
> ...


ياريت يااختى هما يبطلوا شتيما واحنا طبعا ولاد يسوع المسيح لازم ان لا نرد عليهم الرب يباركك
                              :yaka:


----------



## youssef hachem (21 يناير 2007)

الاخت تريزا ........اول مرة اقرا لشخص مسيحي(حقيقي) في هذا المنتدى؟ ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة.


----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)

اشكركم جميعا دانى و  الياس و ناظر و يوسف اشكركم جميعا على محبتكم

الحقيقة الموضوع ده مهم اوى لأن في افكار كتيرة مغلوطة عند الاحباء المسلمين و حب يسوع وحده هو اللى ممكن ينزع القشرة من على عيونهم ( المحبة لا تسقط ابدا ) و احنا كابنا النور المفروض الحب ده يشع مننا

يا عزيزى يوسف فى كتير في المنتدى مسيحيين حقيقيين بس انت لسة ما تجولتش كويس في المنتدى 
هتلقي فى كتير الحوار معاهم كويس اوى

و كل هدفنا المجد للرب    سلام الرب يكون معاكم جميعا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (21 يناير 2007)

تمااااااااام كلامك بس الشده والتوبيخ بينفعوا برضه .


----------



## تريزا (21 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على مرورك

الشدة دون الاساءة و التريقة و الاستفزاز اكيد كويسة جدا

و الرب يكون معاك


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2007)

youssef hachem قال:


> الاخت تريزا ........اول مرة اقرا لشخص مسيحي(حقيقي) في هذا المنتدى؟ ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة.


 

كلامك هذا مجرح و غير مقبول يا اخ يوسف
فالمسيح لم يعلمنا ان ندين بعضنا و ها انا اراك تدين ادارة المنتدى و جميع المشرفين المباركين لتصفنا بالمسيحيين الغير الحقيقيين!

لذلك ارجوا منك عم اعادة هذه الاهانة
و اعلم ان من وسط الادارة هناك اناس تنصرت و تحمل الويل من اجل اسمح المسيح, فلا يحق لك ان تضرب هذا بعرض الحائط لتصفنا بالمسيحيين الغير الحقيين

ارجوا منك الانتباه مستقبلا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

*يا احباء واخوة وابناء المسيح 
سلام ونعمة
رجاء محبه 
بلاش نمسك في هدوم بعضنا 
اولا انا مبسوط من كلام تريزا وياريت نعمل بيه 
وبلاش الالفاظ الغير لائقة تخرج من فمنا لاننا بنتناول فيه 
جسد الرب و دمه ولا تليق ان يخرج منه شئ سيئ  
ولو فيه شتيمه من الاخوة المسلمين ممكن نرد عليهم بالحجه
 وبالبرهان والدليل ونقنعهم اننا كلامنا صح مش معني كلامي 
نسكت علي الاهانه لكن يكون الرد برضه في حدود تعاليمنا 
واخلاقنا وممكن من خلال ردنا بالادب نكون سبب بركه ونعمة
 لناس تانية ولو فيه واحد مننا غلط ممكن حد تاني يصلح 
غلطتة بالمحبه ومن غير تجريح

ربنا يملئ قلوبكم بالنعمة والمحبه والغيرة علي كلمة 
المسيح وتكونوا سبب فرح ونور للاخوة الذين مازالو 
بعيد ا عن رب المجد *


----------



## تريزا (22 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على مرورك وادعوك للصلاة للمنتدى الجميل ده يكون احسن واحسن

انا مش قصدى حاجة وحشة يا استاذ روك اكيد المنتدى كويس بس احنا عايزينه احسن واحسن و ربنا يبارك حياتكم

                                                                                                   سلام


----------



## youssef hachem (23 يناير 2007)

صديقي العزيز ماي روك ,اعرف انك تعلم ان المسيحية محبة وتضحية  وعطاء وتسامح واقول انني سمعت صوت مسيحي حقيقي اخر هو صوت farid.t.gendy اما بالنسبة لكلامك فاقول لك الله يسامحك.


----------



## انسان (23 يناير 2007)

اختي تيريزا اعتذر بالنيابة عن الجميع 

سباب الاخرين ليس من الاسلام وقد ذكره الله في القران 

بل هو من اشخاص مخطئون و متخلفون فكريا


----------



## تريزا (23 يناير 2007)

اشكرك  يا انسان

و ارجو ان يفكر جميع المسلمين كما تفكر حضرتك بان الاسلوب الراقي بعيد عن الجدل العقيم يؤدي الى نتيجة

و ارجو منك يا عزيزى ان تنبه اخوانك المسلمين لأننا نسمع الشتيمة فى المسيحيين و الدعا عليهم في كل حتة في الشرايط في الاتوبيسات وفي المساجد المجاورة لبيوتنا و في الجامعات 

انا لا اقصد اي اهانة ولن اجادلك في ما تفكر به في القرآن لكن تنبه و انصت و ستسمع

اشكرك مرة اخرى وان كان كلامي ضايقك فاعتذر و السلام يكون معاك و في قلبك 

                                                         سلام


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

youssef hachem قال:


> صديقي العزيز ماي روك ,اعرف انك تعلم ان المسيحية محبة وتضحية  وعطاء وتسامح واقول انني سمعت صوت مسيحي حقيقي اخر هو صوت farid.t.gendy اما بالنسبة لكلامك فاقول لك الله يسامحك.


*
 الاخ هشام 

لك منا التحية والسلام

اشكرك يا اخي علي كلامك اما عن الاصوات المسيحية
 اواكد لك ان جميع من بالمنتدي اصوات مسيحية حقيقية
 ومملوئة حب للجميع وللخوة المسلمين بالاخص ونتمني
 لهم كل الخير وان يصلوا الي الحقيقة ولكن ما يحدث هنا 
هو غيرة علي كلمة رب المجد يسوع المســـــيح يا اخي
 الخلاف في الراي لايفسد للود قضية فان كان الحوار بناء
 استفاد منه الجميع اما السباب والشتائم لا تليق
 بالانسان المحترم ولا بالمكان الذي يتحدث من خلاله 

اشكرك علي مشاركتك ولك خالص تحياتي  *


----------



## تريزا (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا فريد على مرورك وردك الجميل

كما قلت لك يا اخ يوسف يوجد الكثير في هذا المنتدى مسيحيين حقيقيين

                                                                                                             سلام


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

*يا جماعة 
كلامكم صح و مظبوط و اتكلمنا قبل كدة في موضوع طرحتة الاخت المباركة تينا 
اختي تريزا كلامك سليم 

بس من فضلكم 
تقراوا كل المواضيع في قسم الرد عن الشبهات وقسم حوار الاديان 

اقراو ماذا يكتبة المسلمون و ماذا يجاهرون بة 
اقراو تفاسيرهم الوهمية للكتاب المقدس 
اقراوا  تلفيقهم و تعديهم 

ياجماعة اعذرونا من فضلكم 
اعذروا كل من يحاور 
مفيش حد فينا شتم المسلمين زي ما هما بيشتمونا 
فين الكلام دة ياخوانا ؟؟؟؟  اخرنا احنا العصبية و نقولة انت جاهل و مش فاهم حاجة و كاذب و مدلس 
دة اخر ما بنقولة 
اعذروا الاعضاء المتحاورة شوية يا جماعة 
انتوا ما بتشفوش اللي بيتقال لينا 
ما بتشفوش تاليفهم و كذبهم في تفاسير الكتاب 
ما بتشفوش اتهاماتهم لينا 

واحد عاوز يطلع العذراء زانية في حوارة معنا   كل اللي بنعملة نتجاهل كلامة 
وهو ما بيصدق انتوا بتهربوا انتوا كذا انتوا كفرة 
ولما نيجي نجاوب بالنعمة 
بيقولوا انتوا محرفين و هكذا 
مفيش حد بيدخل للمناقشة الجادة الا قليلين جدا و غالبا مش بيشاركوا بل يقراوا فقط 
سلام المسيح *


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*


AVADA CADAVRA قال:



يا جماعة 
كلامكم صح و مظبوط و اتكلمنا قبل كدة في موضوع طرحتة الاخت المباركة تينا 
اختي تريزا كلامك سليم 

بس من فضلكم 
تقراوا كل المواضيع في قسم الرد عن الشبهات وقسم حوار الاديان 

اقراو ماذا يكتبة المسلمون و ماذا يجاهرون بة 
اقراو تفاسيرهم الوهمية للكتاب المقدس 
اقراوا  تلفيقهم و تعديهم 

ياجماعة اعذرونا من فضلكم 
اعذروا كل من يحاور 
مفيش حد فينا شتم المسلمين زي ما هما بيشتمونا 
فين الكلام دة ياخوانا ؟؟؟؟  اخرنا احنا العصبية و نقولة انت جاهل و مش فاهم حاجة و كاذب و مدلس 
دة اخر ما بنقولة 
اعذروا الاعضاء المتحاورة شوية يا جماعة 
انتوا ما بتشفوش اللي بيتقال لينا 
ما بتشفوش تاليفهم و كذبهم في تفاسير الكتاب 
ما بتشفوش اتهاماتهم لينا 

واحد عاوز يطلع العذراء زانية في حوارة معنا   كل اللي بنعملة نتجاهل كلامة 
وهو ما بيصدق انتوا بتهربوا انتوا كذا انتوا كفرة 
ولما نيجي نجاوب بالنعمة 
بيقولوا انتوا محرفين و هكذا 
مفيش حد بيدخل للمناقشة الجادة الا قليلين جدا و غالبا مش بيشاركوا بل يقراوا فقط 
سلام المسيح 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي العزيز 

نعمة وسلام من رب المجد 

اذا كنا لانحاور في منتدي حوار الاديان فده مش اهمال او تقصير ولكن ليس كل من بالمنتدي يستطيع المحاورة او الاجابة الصحيحة فمن الافضل عدم اشتراكة في الحوار لانه لو اشترك لاجاب بأشياء غير صحيحة وبذلك يسئ للمتحاورين الجادين الذين عندهم المعلومة الصحيحة . عن نفسي لا استطيع الدخول في حوار ديني اسلامي مسيحي لاني غير ملم بالاحاديث او القرأن جيدا من الممكن ان اشارك في اشياء عامة ممكن بالرأي . فنحن نعتمد عليك وعلي كل من يشارك ويستطيع المشاركة وبالحجة والدليل الصحيح والحمد لله انتم لم تقصروا . 
وليس بخاف عليا ما تقدموه من مواضيع جاده ومحترمة واني اشاهة الكثير من ردودكم واحتمالكم للاهانة والكلام الغير لائق ولكن لتعلم انه هذا هو دورك للدفاع عن كلمة الحق  فلا تغضب مما يحدث . لكي يعوضك رب المجد عن تعبك ومحبتك . 
ولا نملك الا ان نصلي من اجل ان ينطق المسيح علي لسانكم بالرد المناسب لكل المواضيع المطروحة امامكم . 
ربنا يعوضكم ويعطيكم الكلمة الصحيحة التي تبرهن بها علي صحة كلامك وربنا معكم *


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 فبراير 2007)

*


AVADA CADAVRA قال:



يا جماعة 
كلامكم صح و مظبوط و اتكلمنا قبل كدة في موضوع طرحتة الاخت المباركة تينا 
اختي تريزا كلامك سليم 

بس من فضلكم 
تقراوا كل المواضيع في قسم الرد عن الشبهات وقسم حوار الاديان 

اقراو ماذا يكتبة المسلمون و ماذا يجاهرون بة 
اقراو تفاسيرهم الوهمية للكتاب المقدس 
اقراوا  تلفيقهم و تعديهم 

ياجماعة اعذرونا من فضلكم 
اعذروا كل من يحاور 
مفيش حد فينا شتم المسلمين زي ما هما بيشتمونا 
فين الكلام دة ياخوانا ؟؟؟؟  اخرنا احنا العصبية و نقولة انت جاهل و مش فاهم حاجة و كاذب و مدلس 
دة اخر ما بنقولة 
اعذروا الاعضاء المتحاورة شوية يا جماعة 
انتوا ما بتشفوش اللي بيتقال لينا 
ما بتشفوش تاليفهم و كذبهم في تفاسير الكتاب 
ما بتشفوش اتهاماتهم لينا 

واحد عاوز يطلع العذراء زانية في حوارة معنا   كل اللي بنعملة نتجاهل كلامة 
وهو ما بيصدق انتوا بتهربوا انتوا كذا انتوا كفرة 
ولما نيجي نجاوب بالنعمة 
بيقولوا انتوا محرفين و هكذا 
مفيش حد بيدخل للمناقشة الجادة الا قليلين جدا و غالبا مش بيشاركوا بل يقراوا فقط 
سلام المسيح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اخي العزيز 

نعمة وسلام من رب المجد 

اذا كنا لانحاور في منتدي حوار الاديان فده مش اهمال او تقصير ولكن ليس كل من بالمنتدي يستطيع المحاورة او الاجابة الصحيحة فمن الافضل عدم اشتراكة في الحوار لانه لو اشترك لاجاب بأشياء غير صحيحة وبذلك يسئ للمتحاورين الجادين الذين عندهم المعلومة الصحيحة . عن نفسي لا استطيع الدخول في حوار ديني اسلامي مسيحي لاني غير ملم بالاحاديث او القرأن جيدا من الممكن ان اشارك في اشياء عامة ممكن بالرأي . فنحن نعتمد عليك وعلي كل من يشارك ويستطيع المشاركة وبالحجة والدليل الصحيح والحمد لله انتم لم تقصروا . 
وليس بخاف عليا ما تقدموه من مواضيع جاده ومحترمة واني اشاهة الكثير من ردودكم واحتمالكم للاهانة والكلام الغير لائق ولكن لتعلم انه هذا هو دورك للدفاع عن كلمة الحق  فلا تغضب مما يحدث . لكي يعوضك رب المجد عن تعبك ومحبتك . 
ولا نملك الا ان نصلي من اجل ان ينطق المسيح علي لسانكم بالرد المناسب لكل المواضيع المطروحة امامكم . 
ربنا يعوضكم ويعطيكم الكلمة الصحيحة التي تبرهن بها علي صحة كلامك وربنا معكم *


----------



## Basilius (4 فبراير 2007)

*اشكرك استاذ فريد 
وربنا يبارك الجميع 
واتمنى ان محدش يزعل مني 
الرب يعضد و يسند الجميع 
باسم المسيح اختم *​


----------



## تريزا (11 فبراير 2007)

تحياتي لكم جميعا 
شكرا يا كدافرا على توضيحك

انا متأكدة من اللى حضرتك قلته ايوة الحقيقة زى ما قلت قبل كدة ان الشتيمة بنسمعها في كل مكان
وهي حقيقي ساعات بتبقي مستفزة جدا جدا

خاصتا لما تعرف ان اللى بيشتموا فيه ده بيحبهم ومستعد يقبل اي واحد منهم ويمكن تبص على صورة التوقيع بتاعتى و اللى حصله ده ليهم كمان

لكن ياعزيزى الرب قدير و عظيم و زراع يمينه قوية هو قادر يا عزيزى انه يريح القلوب التعبانة و العطشانة
ويهدى العقول
يسوع رحوم الى ابعد الحدود انا عارفة ان حضرتك عارف الكلام ده و يمكن احسن منى واكيد المشرفين في المنتدى و انا بحترم الجميع
لكن يا عزيزى مش من المضبوط ان نستسلم للاستفزاز لأ، السلام اللى في قلوبنا لا تقوى عليه قوات الجحيم
( تعلموا منى فإنى وديع و متواضع القلب ) يسوع قال كدة وما حددش موقف اللى قدامك

انا مش بقصد حد معين
و مش بدافع عن حد غير محبة يسوع 

                                                                                                سلام


----------



## Basilius (13 فبراير 2007)

*ربنا يباركك و يسندك يا اخت تريزا 
ويزيدك من محبة و تواضع 
انت مسيحية فعلا 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## youssef hachem (13 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *ربنا يباركك و يسندك يا اخت تريزا
> ويزيدك من محبة و تواضع
> انت مسيحية فعلا
> ربنا يباركك *



السيد كادفرا كنت قد رديت على الاخت تريزا بهذا الرد
الاخت تريزا ........اول مرة اقرا لشخص مسيحي(حقيقي) في هذا المنتدى؟ ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة.

وكان رد ماي روك هذا الرد
كلامك هذا مجرح و غير مقبول يا اخ يوسف
فالمسيح لم يعلمنا ان ندين بعضنا و ها انا اراك تدين ادارة المنتدى و جميع المشرفين المباركين لتصفنا بالمسيحيين الغير الحقيقيين!

لذلك ارجوا منك عم اعادة هذه الاهانة
و اعلم ان من وسط الادارة هناك اناس تنصرت و تحمل الويل من اجل اسمح المسيح, فلا يحق لك ان تضرب هذا بعرض الحائط لتصفنا بالمسيحيين الغير الحقيين

ارجوا منك الانتباه مستقبلا


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2007)

youssef hachem قال:


> السيد كادفرا كنت قد رديت على الاخت تريزا بهذا الرد
> الاخت تريزا ........اول مرة اقرا لشخص مسيحي(حقيقي) في هذا المنتدى؟ ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكرة.
> 
> وكان رد ماي روك هذا الرد
> ...


 
اخي العزيز يوسف, هذه محاولة غير امينة منك
انا كنت متصور انك مسيحي و قلت انها المسيحية الحقيقية الوحيدة و انا اعترضت على كلامك, فمادامك لست مسيحي ليس من حقك ان تعلن من هو المسيحي الحقيقي من غيره

اما الاخ الاحبيب افادا, فهو قال انها مسيحية حقيقية و لم يحصرها عليها فقط كما فعلت انت

لذلك لا تحاول بمحاولة فاشلة ان تزرع مشكلة...

الناس الي هنا دماغها اكبر من التفاهات هذه...

ربنا يهديك لطريقه...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## mars666 (13 فبراير 2007)

الاخت تريزا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15412

لقد كتبت انا الموضوع وانا مسلم < الذي تجدينه على الرابط >

فما كان ان ما اتسهجنته في المنتدى انتقل الى الموضوع الذي كتبته 

اما الدعاء بهلاك على غير المسلمسن في الجوامع لا يجوز


----------



## تريزا (14 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم كلكم يا جماعة جزيل الشكر على كل الكلام المشجع

اشكرك كادفرا و يسوع يملا حياتك بكل فرح و سلام

و اشكرك يا اخ مارس على كلماتك و اشكرك على موضوعك 
و اهلا و سهلا بيك و بعقليتك الجيدة جدا و الله ينعم عليك بعطاياه كليه الصلاح و ينير لك طريق حياتك

هاى ماي روك شكرا على مشركتك و حقيقي ده موضوع جانبي و مش ممكن نفكر فيه بالشكل ده و زى ما قلت قبل كدة ان مش ممكن محبة الرب الكائنة فينا  تخلينا نقف لبعض على الكلمة
ربنا معاك ويديك كل قوة ونعمة على تستمر في المسيرة بتاعتك بكل حماس حامل صليب الرب و يسوع اللى بيحبك يقويك



اما الاخ يوسف اشكرك لمشركتك و ارجوك لو كنت مقتنع بالكلام اللى في الموضوع ابدا دلوقتى و انشر محبتك من كل قلبك غير منتظر من الاخر الحب او التفاهم واكيد لو ده حقيقي جواك هيغير العالم ربنا معاك اشكرك على كل كلام التشجيع


----------



## Basilius (14 فبراير 2007)

*الاستاذ يوسف هاشم 
هنا في خدام بتخدم الرب بقلبها و بتضحي و مش عاوزين ندخل في الحوارات دي 
والناس دي احسن مني و من اي حد وعلى راسهم الاستاذ ماي روك 
كل من يريد الصلاح فهو مسيحي وانا لم احدد 
مع الاختلاف طبعا في الراي مع من كل من ينتقد المحاورين 
يعني بكل بساطة الموضوع مش صعب ولا فية مشكلة خالص 
انا لا اقول اني لم اختلف مع الاخت تريزا بل بالعكس انا اختلف معها في الراي بس كلنا في محبة المسيح 
ارجو عذر كل من يحاور و يدافع والا فلماذا لا تدافعون انتم على طريقتكم ؟*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (15 فبراير 2007)

تريزا;176366 قال:
			
		

> الحقيقة انا كنت مبسوطة اوى انى اشتركت في المنتدي ده
> 
> لكن بعد ما قريت الحوار مع الاخوة المسلمين صعقت
> 
> ...



صديقتي تيريزا
الرب يباركك †

حقيقتا كل ما قلتيه انت ينطبق على الاقسام الغير حوارية, بعيدا عن الاقسام الحوارية كلامك مطبق ولكن في الاقسام الحوارية مثل منتدى الحوار الاسلامي ومنتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية الامر مختلف تماما

حيث ان في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي ومنتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية لا يوجد حوارات تبشيرية, ففي منتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية استفسارات والرد عليها, شبهات والرد عليها, وغالبا ما يكون هناك شتم من الاخوة المسلمين لنا نحن المحاورين مثل ( جاهل, غبي, مفضوح ) ونتحملهم اول مرة وثاني مرة وثالث مرة ولكن للصبر حدود.

فلا ننسى ان السيد المسيح نفسه عندما دخل الهيكل لم يدر الخد الآخر وهذه حقيقة لا ينكرها مسيحي.

فماذا تقولين لشخص يكتب موضوع يحاول فيه ان بثبث ان امنا السيدة مريم العذراء ليست عذراء ؟

ويستعمل هذا الشخص كلام غير لائق عن السيدة مريم العذراء ويطرد هذا الشخص ثلاث مرات لاجل هذا الموضوع ودائما يرجع ويتكلم بنفس الاسلوب ( يا نصراني يا جاهل , يا نصراني يا غبي )

وفي منتدى الحوار الاسلامي انا افتح مواضيع اسلامية من كتب المسلمين واحيانا تحوي كلام قلة ادب ولكن على المنتقد ان يعتب على الكتاب وليس على قارئه.

فاذا بهذا اني افتح موضوع اسلامي من الكتب الاسلامية فهذا امر عادي وليس قلة احترام للمسلمين.

اقول للاخوة المسيحيين الذين لا يدخلون الاقسام الحوارية انتم لا تعرفون الجو السائد في الاقسام الحوارية لانكم متعودين على الاقسام الغير حوارية مثل المنتدى العام والمنتدى الثقافي ومنتدى الالعاب حيث لا يوجد هناك حوارات او شتاءم.

اقول دعونا نقوم بواجبنا في الاقسام الحوارية بدون انتقادات لنا عن غير علم بما يجري في الحوارات

ارجو ان لا يتم انتقاد المحاورين المسيحيين في المستقبل لاننا نهان كل يوم في الاقسام الحوارية.

والآن ارجو من الجميع ان يعلم لكل قسم جوه الخاص.

سلام ونعمة †


----------



## Basilius (15 فبراير 2007)

> *اقول للاخوة المسيحيين الذين لا يدخلون الاقسام الحوارية انتم لا تعرفون الجو السائد في الاقسام الحوارية لانكم متعودين على الاقسام الغير حوارية مثل المنتدى العام والمنتدى الثقافي ومنتدى الالعاب حيث لا يوجد هناك حوارات او شتاءم.
> 
> اقول دعونا نقوم بواجبنا في الاقسام الحوارية بدون انتقادات لنا عن غير علم بما يجري في الحوارات
> 
> ...



*يا سلام يا استاذ الجليلي 
حضرتك قلت اللي كنت عاوزم اقولة من زمان بس كنت خايف لتحصل مشاكل و زعل 
ربنا يباركك *:yaka:


----------



## merola (15 فبراير 2007)

*لا طبعا يا افا مينا عمر ما الشدة و لتوبيخ فى عصرنا هذا بيجيبوا نتيجة حتى مع الاطفال اصغار و الجملة دية غغلط لانك لما تتكلم مع واحد باحترام حيحترمك لكن لما تكلمة بتوبيخ حيرد عليك بتوبيخ و كدة بقينا فى الشارع مش فى حوار دينى*​


----------



## Basilius (17 فبراير 2007)

*ياريت الموضوع يغلق 
لان كدة هنفضل نتكلم علىالفاضي 
من يعترض فليذهب لقسم الرد على الشبهات و يقرا ما يكتبة المعترضون 
او فليدافع هو بنفسة *


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2007)

وهو كذلك... يغلق


----------

